# Welcome to spring!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

At least the skies are still turning reliably. The vernal equinox is...today. :cheers:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Good to see some signs of cheer in these times of stress.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Lots of daffodils, hyacinth, forsythia in bloom. Trees in bud, birds trying out their spring songs. Have to check out the state of the skunk cabbage in the wetter part of the woods--always a reliable indicator.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

The doves have arrived at the farm , and they will nest in the pines .


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> Lots of daffodils, hyacinth, forsythia in bloom. Trees in bud, birds trying out their spring songs. Have to check out the state of the skunk cabbage in the wetter part of the woods--always a reliable indicator.


As a college student working towards eventually getting a degree in botany, I am quite thrilled to hear that someone is paying attention to skunk cabbage!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

adriesba said:


> As a college student working towards eventually getting a degree in botany, I am quite thrilled to hear that someone is paying attention to skunk cabbage!


Skunk cabbage, then the May apples and the Jack-in-the-pulpits. Also the advent of the spring peepers singing in the ponds and wetlands. We read in Russian literature about spring almost literally erupting overnight in a sudden burst in the steppe.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

This week in my part of the UK we are having the finest weather of the year so far - in the current circumstances that seems like a cruel irony.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> This week in my part of the UK we are having the finest weather of the year so far - in the current circumstances that seems like a cruel irony.


I almost wish the weather was inclement to deter the dumbf***s who seem to think it's ok to sunbathe publicly during a lockdown. Never mind April/May showers will sort us out. Here's to bad weather...:cheers:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

mikeh375 said:


> I almost wish the weather was inclement to deter the dumbf***s who seem to think it's ok to sunbathe publicly during a lockdown. Never mind April/May showers will sort us out. Here's to bad weather...:cheers:


Famous John Ruskin quote about weather:

"Sunshine is delicious, rain is refreshing, wind braces us up, snow is exhilarating; there is really no such thing as bad weather, only different kinds of good weather."


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I believe wildlife is sensing the reduction in humanity outdoors. I've never seen so many birds in my backyard. And I heard another person in an Atlanta suburb saying he's witnessing an abundance of bees that he hasn't seen in years. It's too early for that here in the north but it'll be interesting to see what happens up here in another month.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome to gloomy autumn in my hemisphere 

Good thing is bye bye nasty and humid summer


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I recently became familiar with _Le Sacre du Printemp_ and can't stop listening to it. Seems appropriate for this time of year, as does _Carmina Burna_ . Does anyone find themselves listening to certain pieces of music at certain times of year (other than Christmas music)? If so, what are your springtime pieces?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

We had snow just days ago...


----------

